# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How do I make contact with a Mod?

## Builder Boy USA

I know this is a pretty silly question but I've recently joined here and haven't worked out the in's and out's just yet and there is a post that was made by a member here that I think a Mod needs to look at.

Who do I contact?

Thanks.

----------


## PT

post the link here and i will check it out.

----------


## Builder Boy USA

> post the link here and i will check it out.


Hey,thanks a lot:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=395932

----------


## PT

i will leave it for admin to review because even though i consider stating your shipment details in the open as insane i dont see any rules broken. i know if i ordered those things i would keep it on the downlow. 

in the future if you want to report a post all you have to do is hit the report button on the top right. its a little icon. thanx bro

----------


## Builder Boy USA

Thanks mate.

----------

